# most impressive injury



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

it doesn’t take long to relies that cute little iggy, or the pretty tokay will bite you, its just a matter of time. obviously i dont pick these guys up just to get bitten but sometimes it is necessary to move them. if you play with fire, your guna get burnt. i was just wondering what the most painful or impressive injury you have had that is animal related. mine was when i was moving a 9ft yellow anaconda and it bit me. thing was there was loads of blood but not alot to show afterwards, bit of bruising, thats it. still a good story to tell.


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

oe! i know your anaconda pain, we have them at the shelter i work and it niped me once and it hurted,but the most painfull bite i ever had was from one of my fully grown male nile monoters.After he maited with a female i wanted to move him back and he turned and bit my in the wrist and i had to go and get some stiches,three in all,not mutch mut i hurted a lot!I still have him and he knows the tast of my blood and he knows that...he knows!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

ive been pretty lucky i guess having no real bad ones  
i suppose the worst was when my japanese ratsnake got me on the nose quite a bit of blood lol


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

well mine so far is when 1 of my cats clawed my hand and got his claw stuck in my palm it hurt like hell but no stiches or nothin just bleed a bit.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

a full grown nile!!! bluming heck that musta hurt. i have loads of stories but i spose the anaconda was the one im most proud of, tho:

i once had a meerkat attach itself to my hand, even when i lifted it up it was still hanging on.

i was cleaning out a barn owl, turned my back on him and then i felt its talons in my head

i was bitten by a broody skunk, we didnt know she was pregnant until a week later, 7 babies......adorable!!!!!

erm thats all i can think of right now, im sure il remember more later when the concussion wears off.......jokes


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, you got 3 stitches from a nile monitor of that size? to be fair mate ur lucky you still have an arm.
my worst is just a few corn bites


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

A Beardie bit me..... I don't like to talk about it.



One day, I hope the nightmares will stop.....


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

me too.....but i decided not 2 mention it....for obvious reasons


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

been lucky so far. 

plenty of blind strikes but no major bites YET!

had a royal just miss my eye once but apart from that just nips from baby corns etc.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

nattyb said:


> i suppose the worst was when my japanese ratsnake got me on the nose quite a bit of blood lol


LOL  sorry should laugh  

Ive not had many bites, and none that hurt.. but I dont keep anything particularly nasty  

crazysnakedude, you've got an impressive list going on there!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i was *cough* bitten by a hamster *cough* and that hurt more than you can imagine.

other than that, i used to play fight with my dog. that was fun hehe, wrestling a german shephard, she never hurt me though, not intentionally at least. been pecked by my cockatiel which was quite painful, but to be fair, the pets you'd imagine to have bitten me never have, only a few half hearted snaps but no connections "yet".

and LOL at natty, i bet you felt like a right plonker walking around with that on the end of your nose 8)


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol i managed to get it off before i went to the pub so it wernt too bad hehe! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

My worse bite had to be from my Tokay gecko, everyone told me about how much they hurt but when i had to clean him out i had to move him to a smaller plastic tub so when i put my hand in to get him out bang he got me good lol
























Might not look much to other people but trust me it bloody hurt for days after as i bruised all the inside


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. Incredible that a tokay can do that, their mouths always look kind of soft :shock: Good gore shots :lol:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

o great pics, unfortunatly i never seem to have a camera on me. i too have been on the end of a tokay, luckely he didnt hold on. i was holding him and when i put him back i was to slow at taking me hand away.....eversince then im quick off the draw!!!

on the upside thou least your tokay is a stunner, i wouldnt mind getting bitten by that.

the reason i get bit alot is because its like a challenge init, knowing that this animal is agressive and could and probley will hurt you. call it stupidity if you want...i call it a callenge.

the other week i touched the worlds 3rd most venomous scorpion, the guy who had it said im not aloud to handle it....when he when outa the room i got straight in there. luckly it didnt sting me, it was only afterwards i found out that if i had of been stung it culd have killed me. maybe i should pick my battle from know on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Not the most painful bite but my worst has to be from a breeding trio of kingsnakes we had in the shop.In less than 5 seconds the three of them had got me nine times whilst i was trying to get the water bowl out.That was really funny walking round with nine plasters on eight fingers and my thumb.Imagine the look i got from people interested in buying them when they saw my hands :lol: 

I have had a few close calls with burms but the only one to get me was a 4 footer and that hurt enough but the worst bite i had was from a 4 and half foot common boa.They hit hard and fast then they like to hold on for dear life  

Ryan


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

I think the worst bite i ever had was when i met penny  , ever since ive had a taste for blood and am not too keen on daylight lol :wink: 


No seriously I took a shot off a boa a while back and the teeth as she was quite big, dragged the skin in between my thumb and finger and made a right mess lol. Went to hospital to get new Tetanus that night and the funniest thing was everyone crowding round to see the so called snake bite victim and the main doctor panicking and ringing around all the toxin units asking about venom even though i told the stupid tit over 20 times, theres no venom, dont think he beleived me :wink:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

wel the vemom from a boa is extremly toxic........doctors what do they know


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

the worst i eva had was a rat bit me and took my nail strait of i now have to have a plastic one to hide the scars and the no nail i would send a pic but i dont have a cam
dan
[/b]


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

ouch


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

rats have a horrible bite, actually in the last week i have a new winner of most painful bite for me. on monday another meerkat attached itself to me, shaking its head all the time and really digging in deep, my hand swelled up and even the pressure for the tap's running water was to painfull. i think it hit a nerve because straight after one side of my thumb is tingling, still is now like 5 days on.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

ouch!!!! hope your hand gets better soon! I gather meerkats are visious then !


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

ive never really been badly hurt by an animal but my dad and our dog got attacked by 2 pit bulls and his hand got pretty messed up from that and my dog now has sum pretty bad scars 2
manda xx


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

*smug mode* I'm still waiting for my first reptile bite


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> *smug mode* I'm still waiting for my first reptile bite


lol so am i


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

pfft! guess i must have taken your twos then


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol @ Nathien, can you take mine to then! :lol:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

And you can have as many of mine as you want! I want to see how long I can keep this record of mine going for!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i guess we r just lucky, getting bitten by all these exotic animals. meerkats are fun to watch and play but when it comes to humans its a different story, even the "steady" ones can not be trust worthy in my opinion, they do tend to bond with one person, and that person is safe, but still it is a meerkat, and therefore ther is always a chance it will bite, there so bloody quick aswell, you gota be able to read there body language.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*I was bitten the other day by lukes baby amazon treeboa and the little bitch drew blood lol*


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol penny wait till there not babies ive lost a fair bit of blood to mine now


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Thanx Nath lol cant wait now *


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

My dad phoned me up yesterday to tell me that he had taken one of the dogs to the vets cos she was breathing funny and while he was waiting a man ran in with a yellow snake wrapped in a towel.

he ran to reception and then the woman on reception started ringing round vets asking how to get a snake off wome ones finger :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i was reading in a book about a bloke who was handling a python i think and it bit him in the eye and wouldn't let go the bloke had to get the fire brigade round cut off the snakes head go to hospital and have its teeth surgically removed from his eye ball.Does not sound fun for the bloke or the snake!!maybe he should have worn protective glasses!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*I have heard some people say that if a snake does bite and wont let go dab a bit of alcohol on its mouth*


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

if you kept doing that it'd turn into an alky and expect a wee drop everytime it bit you!
i read taht if it bites and wont release place its head under water being carefull not to drown it.sounds a bit extreme but gotta be better than cutting its head off!! :shock:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah but the prob with that is if it were stuck to your face then youd drown aswell


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

lol fair one maybe you could hold your breath for longer if you weren't too busy screaming for help!! :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah but snakes can prolly hold their breath longer than most humans


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i wouldn't know as i've never tried.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

dont mate the snake will win


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

nattyb said:


> dont mate the snake will win


*I'll second that :lol: *


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

Penny your right, alcohol does get them off, the stronger the better apparently. seems abit of a waste tho


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

crazysnakedude said:


> Penny your right, alcohol does get them off, the stronger the better apparently. seems abit of a waste tho


*To right its a waste if my snakes bite me you wont find be wasteing my drink lol :wink: *


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

So if i get bitten i use the alchohol by drinking as much as possible as quickly as possible.The snake might not let go but the pain will deffinately be deminished :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

lolhehe


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Greenphase said:


> So if i get bitten i use the alchohol by drinking as much as possible as quickly as possible.The snake might not let go but the pain will deffinately be deminished :lol:


*LOL Trust you* :roll:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

thats excatly how it works


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

i don't drink, so i'd be screwed bad style lol


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol @ andyman (yeha i dont _normally_ drink either but my sis always have smirnoff round so should be ok)


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol i thought id revive this / join in the fun, i gotta say the most painful bite ive had so far is a horse lol. that big gob well hurts, dont break the skin just leaves a massive purple bruise for like a week or two lol


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

The worst bite I've had is from a rat (furry not snake) that had an attitude and latched onto my finger. It's teeth met under my skin and I screamed! Would sooner have a snake bite than a rat/mouse or hamster!!!


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

worst iv had... actually theres a few. i had a fully grown eurpean eagle owl foot me in the thigh and thats alota pressure she was a very nervous bird so i was working with her a something spooked her which made her jump and grab my leg and i had to wait there for around half an hr b4 her grip eased very painful, still have scars! also had a red tail hawk a few yrs back who i was training and he was a bit grumpy. i was stroking his feet and he grabbed my hand and was not letting go. the worst thing was he actually started trying to eat the flesh!!!not gd! dont ever work with crazy birds!!!!


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> The worst bite I've had is from a rat (furry not snake) that had an attitude and latched onto my finger. It's teeth met under my skin and I screamed! Would sooner have a snake bite than a rat/mouse or hamster!!!


hope you fed the rat to a welcoming snake after, that'll teach it.


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

What the heck......

About 10 year ago was biten on the hand by a stray cat.... ended up iwth blood poisoning from that one.... not fun.

My male beardie bit me  straight through the finger nail and down to the bone.... and that was only a relex nip! Caught him by suprise 

Most gorey though was when I first picked up lucifer....a 2 1/2 year old iguana.... no bies but his nails had never been seen to and he hadn't been handled.... arm was a bloody mess dripping blood everywhere! Thank feck he's calmed down now!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

we want pictures!!


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

crazysnakedude said:


> we want pictures!!


When it became a choice between stopping the blood flowing and grabbing my camera.... sorry but blood won out that time.... if happens again I'll see what i can do :wink:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

lol, spose thats a good descion, just keep us in mind


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

If he leaves me in that state again I'll be posting pics alongside the Iguana for sale post LOL


----------



## AilleantSian (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been biten many times from frills and other lizards but have been able to barely excape the bites of king browns and tiger snakes 

but the worst bite from a reptile I have encounted was when I was called out to rescue a frilled from the jaws of a dog... while trying to get the dog to release the frill, the little mite bit me on the wrist. poor thing was in alot of pain

I still have the scar from the bite


----------



## mikeysabes (May 18, 2006)

any one ever been had by a Skink ?

after seeing what that gecko did,

id imagine my skink could do the same ? ! !

now i really hope he wont bite me !, EVER !


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Years ago my Boa nearly got me, was concentrating too hard on trying not to drop the rather fat rat out of the tweezers - got the blood pumping tho. 
Once got my belly-ring ripped out by a GSD just after I'd cut his nails - nasty!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

do u no what i dont think i have.......strange, been bitten by most other things


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm, I know its a little old but meh! I havnt been on in a while and, well.....god dam ur gonna listen anyway! :lol: :twisted: :lol: 

I got got by my burm, 12ft at the time... My fault though, she had a big old rat in her cage that had been there for 2 days and was kinda swelling up and stinking, so the bf says to me, you'd better get that out now, its gonna get really bad if it is left any longer. So me being me, reached in and up pops her head. I could see her head shaking which usually meant she was going to strike. At this point I hadnt moved and the rat was dangling inside the cage from my hand. Then she decided I would be a much tastier dinner than her rat and launched herself at me. She got me right the way around my wrist. I let a little scream, not in pain, just shock, and my bf came running back in the room, and started crying!lol, then my sister came in and was like wtf??!! Well the burm wasnt gonna let go, my bf was sitting on her, so was my sister, but she still wasnt budging......Then to the rescue came........a SPOON!! The only thing that came to hand. I was laughing my head off just looking at my bf panicing so much!

Anyhow, they finally managed to prise her jaws apart and I got free, then she decided it really was dinner time and went back into her cage and ate her rat....the cheek of it! lol

There was so much blood it was unreal, but no real pain, I was more worried about having a tetanus jab!But luckily I hadnt long had one anyway, so I didnt need one lol.

The bruise afterwards was the best bit, looked like my arm had been crushed in something, real way to get attention!lol

As I say, it was my fault anyway. That was actually my first bite.....then after that I got bitten by pretty much everything, carpet pythons were the worst!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

cool! ther is sumthing about snake bites that just dont stop bleeding, must be sumthing in ther saliva or sumthing. what a first bite thou, makes a cornsnake bite look stupid really. i have never been bitten by a carpet but my friend has and he said it was rally painfull, to make it worse a tooth got left in and got all infected.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

hahah..poor you for that.. the worst still for me is off a 3ft cali.. the fact that he wouldn't let go and then bit again when i finally got him off. :lol: :lol: But yeah that didn't stop bleeding for a while..


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

*ouch*

scarlettvegetable> wow! thats a snake bite to remember!! Makes me feel very very left out reading all you ppl's stories!!...The worst I have been bitten by is a luecistic (sp) rat snake "hatchling" when I was working at the reptile shop!! haha...and as u can imagine it dint hurt at all seein as its head was smaller than my lil fingernail...

Funniest was when I had my lil bro workin there as a volunteer and he got out a cockroach and it started nibbling him and he was runnin round the shop holdin his arm outstretched with this big cockroach sayin Ouch ouch get it off, its biting me!!....Needless to say all the staff couldnt stop laughing!! :lol:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

*ouch*

scarlettvegetable> wow! thats a snake bite to remember!! Makes me feel very very left out reading all you ppl's stories!!...The worst I have been bitten by is a luecistic (sp) rat snake "hatchling" when I was working at the reptile shop!! haha...and as u can imagine it dint hurt at all seein as its head was smaller than my lil fingernail...

Funniest was when I had my lil bro workin there as a volunteer and he got out a cockroach and it started nibbling him and he was runnin round the shop holdin his arm outstretched with this big cockroach sayin Ouch ouch get it off, its biting me!!....Needless to say all the staff couldnt stop laughing!! :lol:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah lol, its not something Im gonna forget in a hurry!

It didnt happen to me but, my bf has had the worst bite I think....A Yemen Chameleon...His fault though, the chameleon saw his reflection and wanted to bite something, so he put his tshirt by his mouth, and he chomped down on the tshirt, but what the bf didnt realise was that his finger was still in the way....needless to say, he soon realised...

He said it was really painful, although I just laughed lol

I have to say though, of all the things that have bitten me, the ones I hate the most are those bloomin adult black crickets! I was feeding my bosc the other day and obviously one got out, climbed up my back and started nibbling on my neck! It was a horrible feeling!lol, he soon got squished....


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No worst thing has to be a rat bite.. we looked after a mates rat and she was pure evil. Went to stroke her and she took a giant chunk out of my finger.. got blood over all the walls and floor :lol: :lol: Our rats don't bite though.. just that evil thing which Ive said i wont look after again :lol:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm, yeah I have to agree with the rat thing. Never been bitten properly, but even a little nip from an agressive rat hurts!

My ratties dont bite though....they are lovely... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

my worst had to be when i was working in the local (well, southport) zoo.
while cleaning out the big 15ft boas i got bitten on the leg, just blood, nothing more so i carried on.
then it bit me same leg again.
2months later i was working for my parents and fell down literally dead.
no breathing etc
apparently an infection had built up in my leg and accumulated in the lymphnode in my groin, this had burst allowing toxic stuff into my bloodstream, sending me into a state of, well, death!
not sure if its all directly because of that, but i was damn lucky!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Bloody hell :shock:


----------



## mistman7 (Aug 2, 2006)

I work at a reptile zoo here in Canada, but luckily I havent had many really bad bites. My three worst are probably an Argentinian Black and White Tegu which got me pretty well, luckily I had a hook on and my and got that in the way, I still got bit, but without the hook I honestly thing that I might have lost my thumb. Another really bad bite was from an Albino California Kingsnake (i find the albinos have a termperament that is much worse than the regulars). This one bit me and hung on for about 5 minutes and really chewed away at me. And probably my worst bite ever was from a midsized (maybe 10-12" long) common snapping turtle. I reached in to take it out a temporary enclosure and bang, he swung his head around and tagged me hard. The only other bite Ive had that really surprised me was from my Ornate Horned Frog, man can those things move fast and bite when they want to.
Michael


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i keeped a tegu for 2 years and was lucky never to got bit, have heard the horror stories tho. where bouts did the snapper get u? i can only imagin what that is like


----------



## mistman7 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tegu bites are pretty rare as long as the animals are accustomed to people, but when they do bite, its always serious. As for the snapper, I have a bit of a scar, but it took forever for the bite to heal. The snapper got me on the side of my hand opposite to my thumb and just baisically chomped down on the whole area below my pinkie finger. Luckily I was able to shake him off before he could get a good hold so he didnt get to really chew into me, but still, it was a pretty interesting experience. Even so, it doesnt compare to the time I saw one of my coleagues get bit in the shoulder by a 18 foot African Rock Python when it came flying out of its cage, man that was a brutal bite. Needed stiches like crazy. Also, in relation to the question from the person asking about skink bites. I keep Blue Tongue Skinks, and Ive been bitten once or twice (mostly when they are outside as they tend to get quite moody) and its really nothing bad, it doesnt even break the skin.
Michael


----------

